# Pictures From 2007 Los Angeles Pigeon Club Lawn Show



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Here are the photos I took today at the pigeon show: http://www.rims.net/2007LAPCLawnShow/

I hope the other members who attended and took pictures will also post theirs. 

Terry


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Very interesting, Terry. What's with all the dyed birds?


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

WOW!! Such a wonderful variety of pigeons.  
It's also nice to see some of our members.  

Thanks for sharing the great photos with us Terry.  

Cindy


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Terry,

Thank you for your efforts in putting these beautiful pictures together for us to see. It has both interesting and beautiful looking pigeons. 

It is always nice to see our PT members.

It looks like a lot of fun and fellowship.

Wish we were there.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I agree with Victor!

Many thanks for the pictures, Terry!

What beautiful pigeons!

Shi


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Terry,

Your pics came out great! I'll get mine up tomorrow. I'm too beat tonight to get them sized and on screen. It was great to meet everyone and it was a terrific day. Lotsa fun all around.

Margaret


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Charis said:


> Very interestin, Terry. What's with all the dyed birds?


I spent quite a bit of time talking to the fancier that had them. They are actually hand "painted" with a safe type of hair dye. I must tell you that the birds were stunningly beautiful, and to see how they trusted him and went through their training and demonstration routines was really something to see. 

As I understand the "sport" of Thief Pouters, the unique coloration allows the fanciers to easily identify which are their birds in the air. 

I'm not sure I understand the sport/game enough to really try and explain it here on the board. Perhaps someone else can take that on.

What I can say is that there was no cruelty or anything that raised my hackles with these birds once I knew the coloration was harmless and once I saw how these birds interacted with their human .. it was amazing.

I hope everyone on the board knows that if I thought there was anything bad happening to a bird or animal in my presence that I would take immediate and hopefully decisive action.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Margarret said:


> Terry,
> 
> Your pics came out great! I'll get mine up tomorrow. I'm too beat tonight to get them sized and on screen. It was great to meet everyone and it was a terrific day. Lotsa fun all around.
> 
> Margaret


Thanks, Margaret! I'm glad you made it safely home .. I'm sure you are whipped! Be sure to tell everyone about your wins today too!

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*The Rest Of My LAPC Lawn Show Day ..*

I took a beautiful white homing pigeon that had come through 911 PA to the show for Margaret to take home with her and return to the owner since they live in the same city. I was expecting to have another racing pigeon from the same club (Palomar) brought to me at the show so it could go home with either Margaret or George .. that one was a no show.

As you already know a number of us P-T members managed to hook up at the show, and our new member, Kristall, and her two friends also came to the show. I think Kristall got some pics and hope she will post them also.

I don't think Firstimer and Fallenweeble made it to the show .. at least not before I left today.

I had asked Rena for a Frillback hen for my old guy, and she brought me a beauty. I'll get pics of her in the next day or so, but she looks a lot like the photo tagged as # 31 in the photos I posted. I also got a lovely and elder racing pigeon from Rena today .. 1993 band .. she's a looker too and will probably have some of the Santa Monica Seniors drooling when they see her.

Shortly after I got home a local non-profit pet food bank person showed up with "some" bird seed for me .. 1400 pounds of wild bird seed mix .. my a** is draggin' about now from unloading that and getting it put up .. what a godsend for the birds! This lady that does the pet food bank is truly amazing and has done so very much for dogs and cats here in So Cal and in Mexico. She hasn't had any bird donations for a long time, but she certainly made up for that today. 

I think that's all the news that is fit to report ..  

Terry


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Outstanding pics, Terry, I feel like I was there too


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

TAWhatley said:


> I spent quite a bit of time talking to the fancier that had them. They are actually hand "painted" with a safe type of hair dye. I must tell you that the birds were stunningly beautiful, and to see how they trusted him and went through their training and demonstration routines was really something to see.
> 
> As I understand the "sport" of Thief Pouters, the unique coloration allows the fanciers to easily identify which are their birds in the air.
> 
> ...


Terry,
I know you wouldn't allow a bird to be harmed if you could do any thing about it. For me that was never a question. I found all the colors fascinating.


----------



## kristall (Sep 14, 2007)

HI everyone! The pigeon show was great! 

It was really wonderful meeting other P-T-ers today, what a lively bunch: Mr. Mosca, Miss Margaret (and Rosie), Mr. George, Grill MAster Bill and of course the lovely Miss Terry!

Um, I uploaded the pictures to a photo account i just created but right now it's not allowing me to "share". I dont know if its the program or if its my computer! AH! I have a bunch too! 

Be patient, the pics are worth waiting for! I'll have them up at latest by Tuesday- when i can get to another working comp with internet connection.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Terry,

Wow!  Lot's to look at, what a nice variety of pigeons.

It's nice to actually SEE some of our members too, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

Wow amazing birds! What kind was that on 48 it was so beautiful! Had gorgeous hair!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, thank you. Those were some gorgeous pigeons. Enjoyed seeing our other members too.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

TAWhatley said:


> I took a beautiful white homing pigeon that had come through 911 PA to the show for Margaret to take home with her and return to the owner since they live in the same city.


The bird was returned to it's owner this morning. He was really happy to get him back and even offered to pay me! He is going to use the bird as a breeder as he doesn't have any white breeders. Good ending to this rescue all the way around.

Margaret


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

> As I understand the "sport" of Thief Pouters, the unique coloration allows the fanciers to easily identify which are their birds in the air.
> 
> I'm not sure I understand the sport/game enough to really try and explain it here on the board. Perhaps someone else can take that on.
> Terry


 They are called Spanish Sporting pouters, Thief Pouters or Deportiva. They are bred for a seductive character and trained to go after a hen with a white feather tied to her tail. When in competition, several males are released at the same time and points are given for the cockbird who remains closest to the hen and seduces her away from the others. The added color allows the watchers to tell which bird is which. I've seen them in competition at shows and the handler always holds the hen, placing her out of reach, behind his back etc. so that the competitors have to constantly look for her.

Margaret


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Becca199212 said:


> Wow amazing birds! What kind was that on 48 it was so beautiful! Had gorgeous hair!


I'm not sure what breed that is, Becca. My first thought was English Trumpeter, but I'm not sure that is correct. Someone will be along that knows for sure.

Terry


----------



## mini paul (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks for the chance to see the pic`s i must say some of them birds i have never see before, they were beautiful i my self have kept show birds to was fun untill they got stolen.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Wow! What a day everyone had. Margarret, your Rosie is just about as cute as they get, I love that bouffant hairdo!! George, your little owls are darling. I don't think I've ever seen pictures of them before, I love the beaks. I was wondering about the colored birds too, but of course we all know if it was harmful to them, you would have had the people in cuffs, Terry!  I even saw some Vienna tumblers, I'll have to show HawkEmu and little Red Girl. (I'm just so inventive with names lol). 

I LOVE the frill with all the curls that looks like a bakery cake.  What an amazing, beautiful bird. I've seen frilled doves but never anything like this pigeon. Picture 36 with the fancy guy with the long-feathered feet is just so cute. You just want to hug him. Picture 37 too, they elicit the same reponse lol. What kind of pigeons are those? They're so fluffy and almost stuffed-animal looking. And 38, with the pigeons with all that "hair"!! And the modenas after that, I'm especially fond of (they all remind me of my Sophie). 

And picture 48.......it's COUSIN IT!!! I am having a good laugh going through all these pictures!! 50 has the red and white pij that looks like he's standing about three feet tall, all chest and feet lol. It's astounding the variety of all the pigeons, and how beautiful and special each one is. 

And picture 51.....a picture of George! Followed by some of Margarret! It is definitely nice to see some of our members and have faces to put with names. 

In 61, that pigeon matches the shirt that the guy behind him is wearing he he.

Thank you so much for posting these pictures, they have really made my day. How lucky we are to be involved in these special birds' lives. I will really try to get to a show soon, it must be a lot of fun to be there in person. Congratulations to everyone who won a prize, and everyone else who gets at A+ for effort!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Margarret said:


> The bird was returned to it's owner this morning. He was really happy to get him back and even offered to pay me! He is going to use the bird as a breeder as he doesn't have any white breeders. Good ending to this rescue all the way around.
> 
> Margaret


Thanks so much for your help in getting this one back home, Margarret! It's greatly appreciated.

Terry


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Thank you for posting the pictures!!

I too was wondering what number 48 was. It is very CUTE!! Just think of the the hair supplies you (a human) would need to keep that look up .

MJ, "COUSIN IT"...lol! Very cute.

That is very neat about the dyed ones, and the breed of pigeon.

I'm glad the transportation for the little pigeon went well. I bet he is glad to be home! Although he was getting the BEST of care .

-Hilly


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

It looks like everyone had a great time. All of the birds are beautiful, especially Rosie.


----------



## LuisO (Nov 14, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> Here are the photos I took today at the pigeon show: http://www.rims.net/2007LAPCLawnShow/
> 
> I hope the other members who attended and took pictures will also post theirs.
> 
> Terry


those pouters are awsome! what do they paint them with?

Luis


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

LuisO said:


> those pouters are awsome! what do they paint them with?
> 
> Luis


We were told it is a type of hair dye that is safe to use on the pigeons. I would strongly suggest to anyone even considering "painting" a pigeon that you find out for absolute certain what can be safely used. And, I would guess that you need a pretty steady hand and good eye to do a job such as is seen on the ones in the LAPC photos. The birds really were stunning to see.

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Is COUSIN IT (#48) some type of Jacobin???

Cousin It is a PERFECT NAME!!   

Shi


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Stunning photos of some beautiful birds! Nice to put some faces with the members' names. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kristall (Sep 14, 2007)

FINALLY!!

I got the pictures to load on flickr. here they are!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Names*

I will try to name some for the birds pictured here

#1 FLIGHT
#2?
#3 CHINESE OWL
#4 NUN
#5 BUDAPEST TUMBLER
#6?
#7? 
#8?
#9?
#10 BILL HARRISON THE COOK
#11,12,13,14,THIEF POUTER
#15,16 FLIGHTS
#17,18,19, ITALIAN OWLS
#20,21,22, SADDLE HOMERS
#23 AMERICAN SHOW RACER
#24 ?
#25,26, AMERICAN SHOW RACER
#27?
#30 RACING HOMER
#31 FRILLBACK
#33 HELMET
#36 ENGLISH LONG FACE TUMBLER
#38 JACOBIN
#39,40,41,42,,43 MODENA
#45 CRESTED FAIRY SWALLOW
#47 CAPUCHINE
#48** BOKHARA TRUMPETER**
#49 ENGLISH CARRIER

GEORGE


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi George,

Thank you for solving the mystery on what type of pigeons the pictures show. 



Hi kristall,

I really enjoyed your pictures, too! That one picture, the guy matches the dyed birds, I guess that was done on purpose?. ..thank you for sharing.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Kristal,

Your pictures are great!!! You really got the variety of birds that were there. It was so nice to meet you in person.

Margaret


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the ID's, George .. much appreciated! Great pictures, Kristall .. thanks so much for sharing them with us!

Terry


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Kristall, 
those are some amazing pictures!!! Thank you so much for posting them for us all to see. 

George, 
thank you for identify the pigeons, and letting us know what breed "COUSIN IT" actually is .

-Hilly


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

*Thanks Kristall*

Gosh!!! I've become MISTER Mosca now. I like that!!! Usually, it's "Go get Frank" Or go tell that old S.O.B. in the corner  

Thanks Kristall. It was fun chatting with you Lysander and ?? (Damn, I'm getting old- I thought HE'D be the name I remember and I'd forget the other one.)

I hope you enjoyed the afternoon as much as I did. There were some nice YB's there.

Frank


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

*Bokhara not E.T.*



TAWhatley said:


> I'm not sure what breed that is, Becca. My first thought was English Trumpeter, but I'm not sure that is correct. Someone will be along that knows for sure.
> 
> Terry


Re: Pic number 48:

It's a Bokhara Trump not an E.T.


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

*Rest of the names of the birds pictured*

Okay - Looks like George filled in a lot of the names below, and I'm filling in some of the rest.

will try to name some for the birds pictured here

#1 Domestic Show FLIGHT
#2 top row - Chinese Owls; bottom row 2nd cage; nun in front; helmet in back
#3 CHINESE OWL
#4 NUN
#5 BUDAPEST TUMBLER
#6? (weird pigeon breeders 
#7? 
#8? Deportivas (Modern Spanish Thief Pouters)
#9? Those are Kings in the cages and Frank Soto in the chair
#10 BILL HARRISON THE COOK
#11,12,13,14,THIEF POUTER
#15,16 FLIGHTS
#17,18,19, ITALIAN OWLS
#20,21,22, SADDLE HOMERS (#20 is a dominant opal bar)
#23 AMERICAN SHOW RACER
#24 ? (I thought it was a Budapest, but it looks funny and George would definitely know if it was or not)
#25,26, AMERICAN SHOW RACER
#27? 
#28 - young English Trumpeter
#29 - English Trumpeter
#30 RACING HOMER
#31 FRILLBACK
#33 HELMET
#36 ENGLISH LONG FACE TUMBLER - Muffed
#37 English Long Face Tumbler - clean legged
#38 JACOBIN
#39,40,41,42,,43 MODENA
#44 Reverse Wing Pouter
#45 CRESTED FAIRY SWALLOW (also know as Wing Pigeon)
#46 Muffed Ice Pigeon (spangled)
#47 Old Dutch CAPUCHINE
#48** BOKHARA TRUMPETER**
#49 ENGLISH CARRIER
#50 Brunner Cropper
#53 Domestic Flight

#65 Looks to be a young Old German Cropper


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

bluecheck said:


> Gosh!!! I've become MISTER Mosca now. I like that!!! Usually, it's "Go get Frank" Or go tell that old S.O.B. in the corner
> 
> Thanks Kristall. It was fun chatting with you Lysander and ?? (Damn, I'm getting old- I thought HE'D be the name I remember and I'd forget the other one.)
> 
> ...


Thanks for the additional ID's, Frank! Good to see you posting here! Sorry .. if I'm MISS Terry, then you are MR. Mosca  

Members, bluecheck is Frank Mosca whose genetics pages have been posted here about one bazillion times. If you want to know what you will get when you mate X with Y, then ask Frank or better .. read his genetics pages (http://www.angelfire.com/ga3/pigeongenetics/), do your best to understand it, and THEN ask Frank.

It was great to see MR. Mosca at the show and be able to talk to him for a bit. 

Terry


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Frank,

Thanks for filling in the rest of the ID's. It was a great pleasure to meet you and chat for a bit.

Margaret


----------



## kristall (Sep 14, 2007)

Trees Gray said:


> I really enjoyed your pictures, too! That one picture, the guy matches the dyed birds, I guess that was done on purpose?.


no, i think it was completely random! that wasn't even his bird!! haha

haha im glad every one liked all the photos. those should be incentives to go to the next bird show!!

im also glad everyone is having fun with the miss and mister business.. haha funny stuff


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*# 24*

Hi Frank, I thought that #24 was a BUDAPEST also the thing that mess me up on that one was its a grizzle and I have aways thought they came only in white storked. The BUDAPEST was the bird that got me intrested in pigeons when I was about 14 years old. Hope you can make it to the PAGEANT of PIGEONS in NOVEMBER 15,16, 17,I sure would like to talk with you. .GEORGE


----------

